# Astronomy - This IS Rocket Science!



## Em in Ohio (May 30, 2020)

Today, SpaceX will again try to launch two men into space and get them to the space station.  When they tried it a few days ago, the flight was cancelled due to storm conditions, which are fairly typical for Florida.  This got me wondering why we wouldn't try launching from somewhere with less volatile weather.  

Why did NASA launch from Florida?

It was selected for two reasons, according to my Google search: 

"An East Coast location was desirable because any rockets leaving Earth's surface and traveling eastward get a boost from the Earth's spin. A West Coast location would either send rockets over populated areas or have to contend with launching against the direction of the spin."

"The huge rockets used in launching a spaceship help this to happen by giving a huge amount of thrust, enough to achieve escape velocity. However, the spin of the Earth itself can help give it a push as well. ... That means that the land is moving faster at the equator than any other place on the surface of the Earth."

Now, I know!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

That's very interesting and informative!

Especially that the Earth's spin gives it an extra boost, and especially at the Equator.
That makes sense, but I hadn't thought of it, myself, of course!

I _had wondered_ about the frequent weather interruptions in that location, but now we can understand that the added push, makes it worth it.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 4, 2020)

Kaila said:


> That's very interesting and informative!
> 
> Especially that the Earth's spin gives it an extra boost, and especially at the Equator.
> That makes sense, but I hadn't thought of it, myself, of course!
> ...


Yes, it made sense to me after researching it.  That's my problem - the more I learn, the more questions that pop into my head!  Thank goodness for the internet!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks to you Em,  now I know!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 4, 2020)

The rotation/position of Earth launches is also a part of the concern for the return of the astronauts. We don't appreciate how much effort is put in to the decision when to launch. Everything is space is moving faster than anything on Earth.


----------

